# Una foto editada: Skyline Limeño del futuro



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En mi aburrimiento se me ocurrio crear esta imagen compuesta por varios edificios, despues de ver la idea de Fayo de como seria Lima con rascas o mas edificios cheveres, asi que aqui esta mi skyline Limeño con edificios tomados de Tokyo y Frankfurt, solo nos queda soñar  









No es exacto a escala pero una idea nomas.

La realidad.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El edificio nuevo mundo.......


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La foto es algo antigua jajajaja lo iba a editar y ponerle una torre en ese lugar, pero me dio flojera eso si era mucha chamba.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

det odas maneras te quedo muy buena la foto editada !!!! ya imaginaba al leer el titulo del thread tuyo que irias a hacer algo asi de bueno !


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Eso si! Se ve bien chevere.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

What a city!!! un 10+. Buena trenza


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Te salio bien Filter kay: chvre Lima asi.


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

por que son tan malos?? , a quien no le gustaria pasar por la via expresa y contemplar todo eso ...... BUAAAA!!!!!  Snif , Snif!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chevere tu foto Causita! Te quedo bravaza!


----------



## antofagastino (Aug 14, 2005)

muy bakan tu foto, un 7 (un 10 en chile).


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelente, quedo bastante buena!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen Trabajo Filter, te quedó mostro.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! Interesante, Filter! Lima parece una auténtica Manhattan!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

plop, ta buenisima ojala pss que en el futuro sea asi


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

utópico !!!! pero es verdad que Lima, se merece algo de esa índole


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Para ver tamaños rascacielos...no creo estar vivo, pero soñar no cuesta nada.
Filter agregale este edificio para darle un toque exquisito please...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve muy bien, sería bacán ver algun día a Lima con tatos edificios altos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡HORRIBLE OYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA, no mentira es que ya de por sí este thread está como muy lleno de... chévere, bueno, excelente, wow, interesante, buenísimo, ojalá algún día...

Espero que cuando vuelva a vivir a Lima pueda contribuir con un edificio para el skyline de nuestra city..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El último edificio está locazo.


----------



## espectador (Jan 4, 2005)

Bueno, algún día será así y espero no sea muy lejano. En cuanto al montaje solo tengo una crítica, el edificio más cercano a la avenida se ve muy alto con relación a los demás.


----------



## jovan (Nov 27, 2004)

hola
soñar no cuesta nada . pero quien dice que en algunos años no se de esta inversion . con esto de la globalisacion . estoy seguro que se va dar . porque estamos saliendo de años de atrasos. solo nos queda trabajar por el pais.si o no muchachos
aparte esta muy buena este thread . muy original nos da ideas de como sera nuestra ciudad mas adelante.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

limhattan!!!!!!!


----------



## RAZA_VIRREYNAL (Sep 30, 2005)

YA BASTA DE CENTRALISMOS EL RESTO DE LAS CIUDADES DEL PERU TAMBIEN QUIEREN LO SUYO, IMAGINA NUESTRAS CIUDAES CON SKYLINE...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Para ver tamaños rascacielos...no creo estar vivo, pero soñar no cuesta nada.
> Filter agregale este edificio para darle un toque exquisito please...


De donde es ese edificio? esta Monstro.... bacanazo!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

RAZA_VIRREYNAL said:


> YA BASTA DE CENTRALISMOS EL RESTO DE LAS CIUDADES DEL PERU TAMBIEN QUIEREN LO SUYO, IMAGINA NUESTRAS CIUDAES CON SKYLINE...


concuerdo contigo man.


----------

